# Best lab for southern ca?



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks for looking, I'm in southern ca near the beach and about to do my first soil test, I used Logan labs for my old lawn. Is that ok or is there a preferred test/ lab?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Use any lab listed in the NAPT/PAP list https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7162 for assured quality. If your pH is less than 7, ask for M3, if it's above 7 ask for ammonium acetate and Olsen phosphorous testing. Logan is a pain to convert to ppm, so it's not ideal. If you want recommendations from the lab, use a local lab.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

https://www.naptprogram.org/pap


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Awesome I will take a look, how do I find out my ph with out a test?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

That is a bit of a conundrum. You could aquire limus paper and de-ionized or distilled water and DIY. You could contact a local university extension and inquire for your location (but due to the construction of the allotment, that may not be valid) or you could have the lab use AA testing and request that they test for P using either Bray or Mehlich 3 and also Olsen for an additional fee.
Example: Midwest has a SC3 complete test that uses AA and Bray for 25.50. For a dollar more, they will add the Olsen test.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

ok, this is a lot to tale in lol


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

On the list provided above I am going to choose the closest lab to me in fresno. There is no sampling instructions for sampling for residential lawns, they all seem to be for agriculture with depths up to 12+ inches. Do i still send my sample for 4"?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

All quality labs use the same extraction methods (some may just specialize in one, some offer a variety). I would suggest you select your lab based on price as the results of a TENN lab using M3 extraction will be just as accurate and valid as a WA that uses M3, the only difference will be the price. The labs on the west coast tend to be more expensive due to regionally high cost of living and higher wages. Depth of sample shouldn't make a difference, but I'd need to review their site/test battery to know for sure. It would appear you have selected a specialty lab that targets agriculture. I would suggest you use Ward, Midwest, the non-listed Wayside or if you insist on "local", A&L Western. Do call a couple of labs and check on their fees and compare prices and test batteries before ordering. Per above, you want something like the Midwest SC3 with the Olsen P test added for $26.50.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Ok I'll do a little more digging thank you


----------

